# 722k TV1 remote issues (Please advise)



## luxman (May 6, 2009)

I am having issues using dish dvr 722k TV1 remote to operate the SAT functions. The TV functions like TV power off, TV volume works but none of the SAT functions work -- like changing the channel or dvr buttons. 

I have read thru other threads on this site regarding LCD TV IR interference with the SAT remote. Very useful. 

The strange thing is remote sometime works and some time it does not. It may be the 30 minute rule when the LCD TV is warming up will remit IR that can make the remote stop working. The remote works 100% when i switch off the TV (Sony LCD TV).

> I changed the address of the remote TV1 -- from 1 to 3. Did not help.
> Can i use my old dish 510 remote. On the remote it has UHF and the model is 113143. If i can swap my TV2 dvr 722 UHF remote to work for TV1 and then have this old remote for TV2 -- That will be great. How can i do this?

Please advise, if you have any other recommendations. I have called Dish network and the help desk person was saying that it might be the remote issue and they are sending me another remote. I don't think that will solve the issue. 

Thanks in advance. 
Luxman.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

luxman said:


> The remote works 100% when i switch off the TV (Sony LCD TV).


That pretty much tells you that you are indeed having an IR issue from the backlight of the TV. This is a very common problem that affects LCD and plasma TVs of all makes.

Possible solutions:

- Use an RF remote (you can order a 21.0 remote from dish for the TV1)
- Turn down the TV brightness
- Move the receiver further away from the TV
- Block the IR light coming from the TV


----------



## luxman (May 6, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback.

Another Question - Can i use my old dish 510 remote. On the remote it has UHF and the model is 113143. if i could use this remote for TV1 -- that will be great.

Luxman.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No, the new receivers require UHF Pro. You could purchase a 6.3 remote from Dish with a full set of keys and use the Green key with the black "1" on it to run TV1 in RF.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> No, the new receivers require UHF Pro. You could purchase a 6.3 remote from Dish with a full set of keys and use the Green key with the black "1" on it to run TV1 in RF.


For the 722k he'd probably want the 21.0 IR/UHF Pro remote. A 6.3 will work, but the 21.0 has the learning mode and is the actualy replacement for the 722k


----------



## luxman (May 6, 2009)

Thank you all. I called Dish network and they are sending me a replacement for TV1 remote to use IR/UHF. Hopefully that will solve my problem after i get it installed properly. 

Luxman.


----------



## luxman (May 6, 2009)

Need Help again -  

I got the remote from Dish network. on the back it has IR/UHF which is similar to what i have for the TV2 remote. So i guess it works with RF. I am having trouble setting up the new UHF remote for TV1.

It came with a key already installed. It has #1 and #2 (green and blue colors) on each side of the key. I do not see a black number with #1. Am I missing something or should I call Dish and ask them to send another key which has Number 1 written in black color. 

Please let me know the instructions. I tried to search this website and see may variations. I want to program a new 21.0 IR/UHF to work with 722k for TV1 remote. 

Thanks,
Luxman.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I've never touched a 21.0 remote, but http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/21.0.shtml and then click on Dual UHF Pro. Maybe you can get there directly with http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...tent/tech/remotes/howto/2way_dualuhfpro.shtml

It would seem to be WAY different from what you might see here for a 6.3 IR/UHF Pro remote with a green key with a black 1.

There's a chance that page isn't for configuring the receiver - I can't tell. With the key removed, do you see a white plasic thing to slide from side to side? If so, count how may discrete positions the white slide has. If just 2 (TV1 and TV2), stop reading. If there are 4 slide positions, TRY putting the white slide in #3 (all the way to the right and back one). That's what you would do with a 6.3 remote, and then hit Record button when the receiver is at Sys Info screen. No clue if the same applies to the k receivers and a 21.0 remote.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

You say you have a ViP722k receiver and a 21.0 remote. With those facts given you should be able to place the remote on a level surface where it can "see" the front of the 722k and hold down the "0" number key until you see the menu "Entering System Wizard" and then follow the on-screen instructions which consist normally of just continuing and the remote and receiver will configure automatically.

Edited to add: The 722k is expecting to see an IR 20.0 remote on TV1 not a 21.0 so it may be necessaary for you to convert your new 21.0 control to IR only which is easy to do..


----------



## luxman (May 6, 2009)

If I convert the TV1 remote to IR only (there is switch with in the battery compartment - IR or UHF). if I change to IR will the remote then only work in IR Mode. This will cause interference with the IR signal.. Is it right?

I am just new to this stuff and have been learning a lot recently .

Thanks,
Luxman.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe you want it in UHF mode to stop the IR problem.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

luxman said:


> It came with a key already installed. It has #1 and #2 (green and blue colors) on each side of the key. I do not see a black number with #1. Am I missing something or should I call Dish and ask them to send another key which has Number 1 written in black color.
> 
> Please let me know the instructions. I tried to search this website and see may variations. I want to program a new 21.0 IR/UHF to work with 722k for TV1 remote.
> 
> ...


Sorry I wasn't clear before; the green tab with black #1 was for the older 6.3 remotes. With the 21 remote, simply flip to the 1 side, flip the switch in the remote door to UHF, then hit the System Info button inside the door of the receiver, and once on the Sys Info screen, hit the Record button on the remote. That will cause the receiver to switch to the proper mode to work with the remote.


----------



## JoePapa (May 17, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> That pretty much tells you that you are indeed having an IR issue from the backlight of the TV. This is a very common problem that affects LCD and plasma TVs of all makes.
> 
> Possible solutions:
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with my 722k. There is a straight shot from my remote to TV (Samsung LN52B750). The problem does not seem to be related to power-up time. It is directly related to the TV backlighting setting. If it is set at 3, the remote does not work, if it is set to 6 or higher the remote works (4 and 5 setting are intermittent). The remote will also work if I place it right up against the DVR sensor or if I use a cardboard tube from the DVR sensor to the remote transmitter (block out external IR).

All my other IR devices work with the TV on (only the 722k doesn't work). I do not want to use an RF remote because I am using a Harmony One IR for all my devices. I am thinking of using an IR repeater taped right onto the DVR sensor. 
Thanks for any feedback......


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

JoePapa said:


> All my other IR devices work with the TV on (only the 722k doesn't work). I do not want to use an RF remote because I am using a Harmony One IR for all my devices. I am thinking of using an IR repeater taped right onto the DVR sensor.


That actually may not work better. The IR sensor in the receiver is very sensitive, and MORE IR light probably won't help. Try taking a strip of black electrical tape and poking a small hole in it, and putting that over the sensor. It's an easy test, and easy to reverse/modify.


----------



## luxman (May 6, 2009)

I called Dish Network again because the Remote 2 (UHF) did not work for TV1. when I pressed system info and record button, I got a message stating that I have change the settings on the remote TV1 (new RF remote) from UHF to IR. 

Dish Network sent me an IR to UHF Pro remote (10.1). There is a receptor that I glued to the Receiver IR area and it came with a box that converts the IR to RF signal. The remote works in RF but still interfaces with the 772k receiver for TV1 in IR.

Bottom line, I think you cannot have two RF remotes (TV1 & TV2) work with 722k. Please respond if you disagree.

Luxman.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

luxman said:


> I called Dish Network again because the Remote 2 (UHF) did not work for TV1. when I pressed system info and record button, I got a message stating that I have change the settings on the remote TV1 (new RF remote) from UHF to IR.
> 
> Dish Network sent me an IR to UHF Pro remote (10.1). There is a receptor that I glued to the Receiver IR area and it came with a box that converts the IR to RF signal. The remote works in RF but still interfaces with the 772k receiver for TV1 in IR.
> 
> ...


DISH sent you the *WRONG* remote. They should have sent you a 21.0 remote. Then you just flip the tab at the end of the remote over so it says "1".


----------

